# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Cali, née en 2016. En pension dans le 51.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 9 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 51 - Marne
*Situation :* En pension








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 En France :






Au refuge :




N° DE PUCE : 642 090 001 125 898

NOM : CALI

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 15/04/2016

POIDS : 22,6 kilos 

POINT SANTÉ : stérilisée début octobre 2020 au refuge

SON  ORIGINE : Lénuta a trouvé cette maman et ses bébés qui ont faillit se  faire écraser sur l'autoroute lorsqu'elle rentrait à Bucarest donc demi  tour pour les mettre à l'abri au refuge. Cali a eu 5 bébés nés  approximativement début juin 2020,  il y avait 4 mâles et 1 femelle  (tous adoptés).


SON COMPORTEMENT : Arrivée en France le 20 février 2021. C'est une chienne douce et affectueuse avec sa famille. 

Elle  adore les balades et patauger dans l'eau. Elle court, saute et prend du  plaisir pendant ses sorties. Lors des croisements avec d'autres chiens,  elle a tendance à aboyer car elle a besoin d'un peu de temps pour faire  connaissance. Elle fait des promenades avec d'autres chiens et ça se  passe très bien.

Elle pourrait cohabiter avec un chien calme,  elle n'aime pas trop les petits chiens, elle est à l'aise avec les  chiens de grandes et moyennes tailles. Cali course les chats en  intérieur et extérieur. Elle préfère une famille sans chats.

Elle peut avoir peur des jeunes enfants. Elle préfère vivre avec des adolescents.

Cali est une excellente chienne de compagnie. Dans la maison, elle est sage, discrète, propre, sait rester seule. 


FRAIS D'ADOPTION :  de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
Stérilisée, identifiée par puce électronique, vaccinée, passeport Européen.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais la famille doit venir chercher CALI en pension sur le dépt 51.


Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24* 
*Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org*


*Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil :**  07.89.21.54.48*
*Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org*


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* va bien ainsi que ses bébés

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La jolie *Cali* nous montre sa bouille ! et nous présente ses bébés.

On croise tout pour qu'ils survivent !!!! On ne peut pas encore leur créer leurs postes car ils sont trop jeunes :-(

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* est très sociable.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Cali a une FA et arrivera en France le 20/02  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Monkey

> Cali a une FA et arrivera en France le 20/02






MAGNIFIIIIIQUE quel soulagement !!!! J'allais justement demander si une FA était possible.............. Merveilleux !!!!!!!!!! Je n'avais pas vu votre dernier message... J'ai hâte d'être au 20 et surtout les jours qui suivront pour que Cali se pose, ... et j'espère une FA bienveillante, connaisseuse du langage canin, et plein de bienveillance  :Big Grin: 
Super ! Merci pour cette info en attendant, sa famille définitive !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ses chiots vont tous bien dans leurs familles adoptives ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> MAGNIFIIIIIQUE quel soulagement !!!! J'allais justement demander si une FA était possible.............. Merveilleux !!!!!!!!!! Je n'avais pas vu votre dernier message... J'ai hâte d'être au 20 et surtout les jours qui suivront pour que Cali se pose, ... et j'espère une FA bienveillante, connaisseuse du langage canin, et plein de bienveillance 
> Super ! Merci pour cette info en attendant, sa famille définitive !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ses chiots vont tous bien dans leurs familles adoptives ?


Voila des photos de ses bébés qui ont bien grandi :

Sisko :




Harow :



Gousto :

----------


## Monkey

Ouuuuuh lala oui !!! En effet ! Sont sublimes comme la maman qui sera chouette je suis sûre une fois le temps de se poser  :Smile:  sa petite bringee claire était vmt belle aussi !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour les photos  :Smile:  cela fait tjs plaisir !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Ouuuuuh lala oui !!! En effet ! Sont sublimes comme la maman qui sera chouette je suis sûre une fois le temps de se poser  sa petite bringee claire était vmt belle aussi !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci pour les photos  cela fait tjs plaisir !


Voilà  Ohana :



Et Crispy :

----------


## GADYNETTE

super pour la belle qui arrive bientôt.....tu peux être rassurée ma toute belle, tes bébés ont bien grandi et sont tous magnifiques !!!

----------


## Monkey

> Voilà  Ohana :
> 
> 
> 
> Et Crispy :


Génial !!! Merci
J'ai hâte de savoir Cali au chaud... Et bien entourée !!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

C'est un grand jour, c'est le départ de la Roumanie :

----------


## Monkey

Allez ma belle encore un moment difficile pour un avenir meilleur !  :Smile:

----------


## Monkey

Cali prend doucement ses marques dans sa FA ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* est bien arrivée en France, on attend des nouvelles de sa FA.

----------


## Monkey

D'accord, merci pour les nouvelles !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nouvelles du 25/02 :

Voilà maintenant 5 jours que *Cali* a posé ses pattes sur le sol français ;-)
Début assez détendu avec les humains, elle aime leur contact.
Concernant  les autres chiens, c'est un peu compliqué... pour l'instant elle a du  mal à accepter la nouveauté, peut-être du fait qu'elle devait se battre  pour ses petits et elle-même contre les mâles turbulents.
Ses ententes femelle sont pour l'instant inconnues.
Les chats attisent sa curiosité mais il n'y a aucune animosité envers eux, idem envers les lapins. 
*Cali* est douce et calme, reste cependant les bases à travailler, comme le rappel.
C'est  une chienne qui peut vivre sans congénère et elle sera très attachée à  ses maitres, car elle a besoin d'être souvent à proximité.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA (29/03) :

*Cali* va très bien. Elle  réclame beaucoup de caresses mais la manipulation n’est pas vraiment  possible, elle fuit au moment de mettre la laisse qui se transforme en  partie de cache cache dans le jardin. Nous n’avons pas pu retirer le  harnais. Et nous avons eu du mal à lui mettre le collier anti tique. On  va travailler là dessus .
Sinon  les premières balades se passent bien, elle a l’air d’apprécier. Il  faut juste qu’ elle comprenne que la laisse sert à aller se promener.  Nous n’avons pas remarqué de peurs mise à part le fait « d’être  attrapé ». Elle est également propre 
Elle est vraiment adorable! Une vraie chienne de famille qui suivra ses maîtres partout

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/UWMdpXywJHc

Cali adore les câlins :

https://youtu.be/N-2lMhGELH8

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* est une chienne qui  aime la présence de l’homme et nous suit partout. Elle est propre et  non destructice. C’est aussi un bon chien de garde. c’est une vraie petite mémère caresse ! Elle en demande touuut le temps  elle est vraiment adorable, rien que de la regarder elle remue la queue  . Elle commence à nous inviter au jeu et se détendre petit à petit  donc c’est vraiment génial ! Elle est calme mais à ses petits moments de  folies.







https://youtu.be/InLx1UODtKs

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

On parle beaucoup de la réactivité de *Cali et des manipulations difficiles mais on ne parle pas assez de cses points positifs.
Une vraie princesse qui adore les caresses et qui aime jouer. Cali adore faire plaisir dans des exercices en tout genre et elle est vraiment très intelligente! Elle a un très bon rappel en seulement 1mois avec nous. Elle est propre, non destructrice, calme en intérieur, sait rester seule sans faire de dégâts, ne réclame pas à table, n’est pas malade en voiture et y monte seule. N’a pas peur des voitures, moto, tondeuse, aspirateur; une vraie courageuse. Puis sa petite bouille et des beaux yeux sont magnifiques ! Elle va se rapprocher doucement mais sûrement de la louloute parfaite 







https://youtu.be/bZfREEy3VYY*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* se porte comme un  charme, elle progresse avec les humains et les manipulations. Elle a un  super bon rappel, décroche très bien des stimuli. Elle est vraiment  adorable et toujours partante pour faire une balade ou nous faire la  fête! Elle est restée seule une soirée et aucun dégât elle a passé la  soirée à dormir (la caméra est très pratique pour la surveiller )









https://youtu.be/7po4qKbvsWw

https://youtu.be/Toot9LaQ76Q

https://youtu.be/_2Ao32R3nm0

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/hK_Bh85mHQo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Cali est parti jusqu'au 15 Aout chez une autre FA, elle est bien entendu toujours à l'adoption...





Premières heures de *Cali* chez Laura. Ça se passe plutôt bien avec les chiens, *Cali* n’est pas agressive et communique plutôt bien en liberté, donc vraiment top. *Cali* est un peu perdue et stressée de ce changement mais elle va s’y faire.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

*Cali* est encore un peu stressée du changement mais ça commence à aller mieux.
Je  sens bien que c'est surtout les congénères qui la stresse. Il lui  arrive d'aboyer sur eux quand ils sont trop près par exemple mais elle  ne les attaque pas.

Elle commence à se détendre et à moins  stresser en leur présence. J'ai fais de la distribution de viande et  aucune attaque. Chacun était de son côté et elle attendait simplement  son tour.

Côté câlins, je n'ai pas cherché d'interaction plus que  ça avec elle au début pour la laisser venir à moi. Maintenant elle est  de plus en plus câline.

Elle est plutôt indépendante mais elle est contente d'avoir des caresses.

En tout cas aucune agressivité envers moi pour le moment : pas de grognement, pas de réaction vive.

Avec un invité le vendredi soir elle n'a rien dit non plus.

Elle aboit sur une amie qui passe tous les jours le long du grillage. Mais rien de méchant.
Elle a un peu aboyé par moment les deux premiers soirs quand elle entendait les quelques bruits mais ça s'est beaucoup calmé.

La  nuit je ne l'entend pas et elle est propre. Elle ne veut pas dormir  dans la grande niche mais préfère être sur le sol de ma cuisine. Du coup  je vais finir par lui mettre des couvertures à cet endroit.

Aujourd'hui j'allais fêter l'anniversaire d'une copine qui habite à une heure de route.
Je partais en laissant les chiens et puis quand j'ai vu *Cali* au portail j'ai changé d'avis.
Je  lui ai mis son harnais que j'avais enlevé des le premier jour. Elle  absolument pas posé de problème, elle n'a pas essayé de le fuir, pas  essayé de se défendre, bref aucune réaction. Elle avait l'air ravie de  partir en balade.

Il y avait trop de monde pour que je prenne le  risque de la faire monter, donc je l'ai laissée dans la voiture et je  l'ai sortie toutes les heures. Évidemment il ne faisait pas chaud.
A chaque fois, l'un des invités m'accompagnait et elle allait vers la personne pour réclamer des caresses.

Elle remontait un peu à contre coeur à chaque fois mais sans difficulté quand même.

Je ne suis pas resté très longtemps.

Au moment du départ, j'ai sorti *Cali*  une dernière fois. Sauf que le groupe a décidé de descendre à ce  moment-là pour se balader. J'avais un peu peur de sa réaction donc je me  suis reculée. Elle n'a pas fait de bruit, aucune réaction, mais elle a  eu un coup de stress. 
Je leur ai dit de ne pas s'approcher mais on  s'est quand même retrouvé à quatre personnes à discuter autour d'elle et  j'étais contente de voir qu'elle allait vers les personnes pour avoir  des caresses.

Pour finir, il lui arrive à de rares occasions de  s'approcher du parc de mes cochons d'Inde et de s'énerver un peu  derrière le grillage mais ce n'est pas obsessionnel. Elle se lasse vite.

En tout cas je la trouve vraiment très très belle et touchante.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Cali est de retour dans sa FA de l'Oise.




Voici une petite vidéo qui retrace une journée dans le quotidien de *Cali*,  de son réveil à son coucher. En passant par les moments de jeu,  d’apprentissage, de papouilles, 2h seule à la maison, passage de la  brosse etc 
Pour la petite histoire de ce soir, au moment de mettre le harnais *Cali* a passé sa tête et sa patte dans le trou destiné à sa tête ️  Le harnais étant serré pour mettre sa tête uniquement, impossible de la  débloquer alors c’était atelier découpage de harnais ce soir. Miss *cali* n’a rien dis, on a dû remettre son ancien harnais. Cette manipulation assez originale nous a permis de voir ses progrès

https://youtu.be/3AkJpiR0S-c

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Voici une petite vidéo, dune séance dentraînement avec *Cali*.  Depuis 2j elle commence à comprendre le « assis » et aujourdhui une  première pour le « coucher » on était surpris de sa rapidité de  compréhension ! On a commencé le « entre » où elle doit venir se placer  entre les jambes et le « tourne ». *Cali*  est super volontaire pour travailler, très attentive, et a envie de  faire cest un régal de lui apprendre tout pleins de choses et ce nest  quun début! Sa future famille pourra se faire un plaisir de lui  apprendre pleins de tours 🤪

https://youtu.be/zLASVZZom6M

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

Ce soir nous avons eu du monde à la maison dont un enfant, des personnes  qu’elle connaît mais qu’elle n’a pas vu depuis plus d’un mois. 
Pas de grognement, elle réclame des caresses et guette si un petit bout de nourriture ne tomberait pas de la table . 







*Cali* a visité le  marché de Senlis. Pour une première après plus d’1mois sans faire de  ville elle a super bien géré ! Évidemment elle n’est pas super à l’aise  pour le moment ( nous non plus d’ailleurs) mais avec du temps, du  travail, et beaucoup d’amour et d’encouragements tout peut se faire 

https://youtu.be/TVIQNtpT_GU

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une journée riche en émotion pour notre belle *Cali*. Aujourd’hui *Cali* nous a accompagné à amiens! Elle a été top du début à la fin.
Première  pour une grande ville, l’ascenseur, les escaliers, l’appartement. La  progression est incroyable. Le seul endroit où elle n’est pas à l’aise  c’est quand elle ne peut pas être proche d’un mur, elle a besoin de  suivre un mur ou un trottoir pour se rassurer. On a filmé toute cette  belle journée pour montrer la belle *Cali* dans un environnement inconnu.
*Cali*  monte dans l’ascenseur (c’est pas son attraction favorite mais elle y  va sans souci), les escaliers ne lui posent aucune soucis ( sauf si très  très étroit et raide). Les croisements humains, cyclistes, coureurs etc  ne posent plus aucun soucis (elle s’en méfie, ne réagit plus mais nous  prenons des précautions). On a pu faire des croisements chiens (à  certaines distances) *Cali* n’a pas réagit, elle s’est faite aboyer dessus et ne réagit pas. Une seule réaction pour le bichon qui l’a surprise.
Niveau  appartement, pas de dégradation, elle visite, et se couche, une vie en  appartement peut lui convenir à condition de lui faire de belles balades  car elle adore courir, et profiter de la verdure.
*Pour rappel* :
**** maison* : *Cali* est propre, non destructrice, sage en intérieur, sait rester seule.
**** jardin*  : pas obligatoire, elle n’y va pas souvent ou sinon c’est pour courir  quelques secondes, faire la fête, creuser un peu et se coucher dans la  terre.
**** extérieur*: *Cali*  ne tire pas laisse, ne réagit pas (plus) aux humains ( bien évidemment  il faut continuer de  prendre des précautions, elle s’en méfie  toujours), réagit aux chiens si trop proche ( courir ou faire diversion  avec des friandises, et ça ne dure que quelques secondes), décroche très  bien des stimuli, a un instinct de chasse (écureuil, souris etc).
****Apprentissage*: *Cali*  connaît son nom et a un bon rappel, commence à bien assimilé assis,  couche, pas bouge. On lui apprend aussi à se mettre entre nos jambes ou  tourner sur elle même ( *Cali* adore apprendre, elle est super volontaire). *Cali* connaît le clicker nous l’utilisons au quotidien.
****manipulation*:  de mieux en mieux, certaines restent encore compliquées donc on évite,  la laisse est bloquée entre ses pattes tant pis elle se débrouille toute  seule. Nous ne portons pas *Cali*,  elle monte/descend seule de la voiture. Toute manipulation susceptible  de l’empêcher de fuir ne lui plaît pas, avec du temps, de la patience et  de la confiance ça s’améliorera c’est certain.
****Les enfants*: pas vraiment sa tasse de thé... une famille sans enfant est préférable pour le bien de tous.
**** chiens/chats*:  une famille sans autres animaux serait l’idéal, pas de chiens pour le  bien de tous aussi. Les chats croisés dans la rue l’intrigue mais c’est  tout.

https://youtu.be/-WH0WnlMTSc

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Notre belle panthère a fait une balade avec les chiens de Salia! On a même pu en croiser d’autres. On voit que *cali*  grogne pour éloigner les chiens quand ils sont trop près ou aboie si  ils sautent/courent. Lors des croisements surtout le petit chien qui  vient vers elle, *Cali*  réagit mais cela ne dure que quelques secondes. Sa réactivité est  présente, peut impressionner mais elle n’est pas agressive, elle ne mord  pas. *Cali* verra Romy (comportementaliste mardi matin) pour faire un point et avoir des pistes d’amélioration. *Cali*  n’en reste pas moins une chienne aimant les balades même avec d’autres  chiens, intelligente et qui comprend vite. Elle ne pourra que progresser  

https://youtu.be/jG5IBajjRa4

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

Avant hier c’était balade avec un jeune golden croisé au détour d’une balade. Première fois que *Cali* joue avec un chien!! Alors lui c’est son copain, on a pu croiser d’autres chiens bien codes, tout s’est super bien passé. 
Et ce matin malade avec pixel croisé York bichon que *cali*  a déjà vu une fois il y à plusieurs mois et pareil tout s’est  extrêmement bien passé! On a croisé d’autres chiens, coureurs, cyclistes  etc 0 réaction. Elle a même joué avec pixel ! Nous sommes si fières  d’elle ! Elle a été top, vraiment une louloute incroyable cette belle *Cali* 

https://youtu.be/-tb8Q3cfwfU

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

*Cali* a eu son deuxième cours avec Romy, qui était basé sur les croisements et l’approche un peu trop de brute de *Cali* même si elle n’attaque pas! *Cali*  n’est pas d’une réactivité excessive elle veut juste éloigner le chien,  elle n’a pas cherché spécialement le contact avec Nora (la labrador). *Cali* a besoin de temps pour sentir, prendre les infos, il faut lui laisser le choix d’entrer en contact ou rester à l’écart. Ici *Cali*  ne veut pas de contact on ne force pas, elle s’est rapproché seule de  Nora en fin de balade pour aller la sentir.  Le travail est enfait  essentiellement sur la personne qui tient la laisse, *Cali*  est chienne extrêmement réceptive, Romy a dit que c’était une chance  d’avoir une louloute qui regarde beaucoup son humain car elle reste  connectée et agit en fonction de nous. « Je suis décontracté alors *Cali* se désintéresse de l’élément ». Le fait que *cali*  ne tire pas en longe et soit super respectueuse de la longe permet de  super bien communiquer avec elle. nous avons appris bcp de choses que  nous mettrons en place mais les progrès sont déjà bien présents nous  allons continués les balades avec d’autres poilus pour qu’elle puisse  avec des interactions avec des loulous bien codés. 
Voici la vidéo qui retrace la séance : 

https://youtu.be/yR0H2C2Ui3M

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

Voici une petite vidéo des moments où *Cali* s’amuse et nous fait bien rire 
*Cali*  progresse beaucoup les croisements humains ne sont plus une source de  stress pour elle, pour les chiens encore du stress au croisement mais *Cali* fait des balades avec d’autres poilus, jouent avec eux et profitent. 
*Cali* a pu rester seule une journée entière, comme d’habitude elle est propre, non destructrice et d’un calme olympien. 
*Cali*  peut vivre en appartement sans problème si des sorties sont faites  régulièrement car c’est une grande fan de balades où elle peut sentir,  courir et profiter du calme de son environnement. 
*Cali*  connaît quelques tours, ainsi que le clicker. Elle a un bon rappel et  ne tire pas en laisse. Monte et descend seule en voiture, sait prendre  les escaliers, l’ascenseur. Elle adorera vous suivre dans toutes vos  aventures, toujours partantes pour une balade, une séance papouille ou  une bonne sieste.
Ses craintes vis à vis des enfants s’atténuent avec de la patience et de la douceur, mais reste une source de stress.  Sinon *Cali*  n’a pas peur de grand chose, tir de chasse, aspirateur, voiture etc  ne  lui font pas peur! Une vraie courageuse! C’est une louloute qui donne  énormément en progressant chaque jour, elle a un énorme coeur cette  belle panthère

https://youtu.be/FnLWgpPAlMs

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

https://youtu.be/0p8ozemkNRU

https://youtu.be/xwdqnFQrwig

https://youtu.be/fwPfEmBC898

https://youtu.be/AEAxRPSHd3I

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/JBgSh8f_ZJo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/BIyuD8A70_M

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* est arrivée puis 15jours dans sa nouvelle famille d'accueil,
*Cali*  fait de la protection de ressources au niveau des gamelles, jouets et  coussins ce qui empêche une bonne cohabitation avec l'autre chien. 
L'idéal pour elle serait une maison sans autres animaux. 
Elle observe le chat et si ce dernier bouge, elle le course.
*Cali*  à de nombreuses qualités,  elle sait marcher en laisse, rester seule,  elle est propre. Et saura accompagner son maitre pendant de longues  balades s'il le désire. Elle pourra vivre en appartement ou maison, dans  un environnement calme.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## GADYNETTE

CALI est magnifique

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* fait de la  protection de ressources au niveau des gamelles, jouets et coussins ce  qui empêche une bonne cohabitation avec l'autre chien. 
L'idéal pour elle serait une maison sans autres animaux. 
Elle observe le chat et si ce dernier bouge, elle le course.
*Cali*  à de nombreuses qualités,  elle sait marcher en laisse, rester seule,  elle est propre. Et saura accompagner son maitre pendant de longues  balades s'il le désire. Elle pourra vivre en appartement ou maison, dans  un environnement calme. 
Merci à tous de diffuser un maximum pour qu'elle puisse trouver une famille qui puisse la correspondre

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* est en pension chez Julien qui avait Orek puisque ce dernier a été adopté le 25 mars.

Chez Julien, les chiens sont gardés dans des chambres car il les accueille dans une grande longère accolé à sa maison. 
Ils ont un grand jardin et font des sorties. En plus, Julien est éducateur donc il peut aider les toutous si nécessaire.

Nouvelles du jour de son arrivée à la pension :

Pour le moment *cali* est  sur la réserve, elle a mis 15min pour aller au contact de sa femme et  30min pour venir jusqu’à lui. Normal ça fait du changement pour la  belette. 








La pension n'étant pas gratuite, vous pouvez faire un don en précisant PENSION POUR *CALI* si vous souhaitez nous aider !!

On continue nos recherches dans l'espoir que *Cali* croise la route d'une famille qui aura envie de l'aimer et prendre soin d'elle.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo de la belle Cali :

https://youtu.be/MFcskHALXKo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/m-wjJgzjy0U

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle *Cali* va bien,  Julien m’a donné des nouvelles. Elle a essayé d’agility elle y arrive  mais ne la sent pas passionné par contre elle a beaucoup apprécié et  s’est bien débrouillé en olfaction (recherche de personnes et  munitions). Sinon tout se passe bien avec la belette.
Elle attend toujours sa famille pour la vie

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Allez une famille pour *Cali* !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle panthère

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Je ne comprend pas, il y a bien une famille quelque part pour la belle Cali ....

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* et Dragos qui sont super copains !!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle Cali attend toujours sa famille

https://youtu.be/Jkwflg-4zMY

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Cali qui a changé de pension suite à des mésententes humaines.
Nous  avons le coeur serré de lui imposer ce nouveau changement. Nous pensons  que le changement de département lui apportera aussi une nouvelle  visibilité     

Carole la responsable de la pension va prendre soin d'elle en attendant qu'une famille d'adoption se présente pour elle.

  

La  transfert s'est bien passé !! Merci à Catherine, Evelyne et Aline qui  assure le transfert et merci à Cali pour sa bonne coopération

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Cali* a fait un passage chez le vétérinaire avant d'être amenée à la pension.

Voici les premières nouvelles

"Pour le moment bien. Je ne l'entends pas. Elle est à côté d'un mâle.
Je viens d'aller la voir. Mon stagiaire aussi il avait hâte. C'est pour ça que j'ai été le chercher plutôt.
*Cali* va bien. Elle a rincé ces 100g de croquettes .
Elle a fait son petit tour dans le parc et rentrée toute seule dans son boxe. Demain balade en laisse. Bonne soirée"

  toutounette, elle s'adapte bien.

J'espère qu'on va vite te sortir du boxe afin que tu puisses retrouver une vie de famille   

 


https://youtu.be/vDEIx-g4FzM

https://youtu.be/O1yqPx40Vnw

----------


## Panda75

> Cali qui a changé de pension suite à des mésententes humaines.
> Nous  avons le coeur serré de lui imposer ce nouveau changement. Nous pensons  que le changement de département lui apportera aussi une nouvelle  visibilité     
> 
> Carole la responsable de la pension va prendre soin d'elle en attendant qu'une famille d'adoption se présente pour elle.
> 
>   
> 
> La  transfert s'est bien passé !! Merci à Catherine, Evelyne et Aline qui  assure le transfert et merci à Cali pour sa bonne coopération


Mince... Elle avait l'air bien :/

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Des nouvelles de *Cali* :

La  chipette va bien, un premier contact avec le jeune fils (9ans) de la  propriétaire de la pension a été un peu tendu, il est encore un peu tôt  pour faire un nouvel essai. Pour le moment avec les gens pas de soucis. 

*Cali* n'aime pas trop les petits chiens, plus à l'aise avec les moyens/gros mâles.

*Cali* n'est pas du  tout perturbée d'être en boxe, d'ailleurs elle fait vite ses besoins en grande cours et veut rentrer...

Elle  recule systématiquement avec les gamelles/bidons... J'y travaille.  Sortie en laisse ça va mieux, mais elle a toujours une appréhension de  la laisse. Pour l'alimentation *Cali* a été passée à 250g/jours.

En canicross. A la course

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

C'est triste qu'on ne trouve pas de famille pour elle car elle est TOP.

Allez une famille pour *Cali* !!

Carole la responsable de la pension fait des cours d'éducation (payé par l'association) avec *Cali* pour occuper ses journées

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Carole la responsable de la pension nous a envoyé des nouvelles.
*Cali* va bien. Elle a fait des progrès avec le fils de Carole. Voir photo.
Par contre encore compliqué avec les autres chiens mais c'est *Cali*, si le chien n'est pas calme, ou quelle ne l'a pas choisi, elle aboie dessus.
Elle confirme qu'il faudra des maîtres avec de l'expérience comme *Cali* sait ce quelle veut et sait le faire comprendre. Si on l'observe et on la comprend, la relation est passionnée.

Pauvre  Calinette encore des changements de méthode, apprendre à connaitre  cette dame, son entourage et son nouvel environnement...   car tu sais t'adapter louloute !!
Espérons que le prochain changement soit le bon

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Cali attend toujours sa famille.
 Cette pauvre chienne n'a pas de chance, en France comme en Roumanie sa vie se résume à des barreaux

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Enfin, on a pu revoir *Cali* !!!
Quel plaisir de la revoir et de passer ce moment avec elle.
Elle était contente de partir faire un petit tour avec nous.
Elle demandait des caresses. Réclamait des friandises (jambon, fromage hihi).

Carole nous a montré les exercices quelle fait avec *Cali* pour la désensibiliser pour la mise du harnais et du collier. Elle est toujours bien réceptive au clicker.
L'idéal  serait quelle arrive dans sa famille avec ses accessoires afin d'éviter  les manipulations qui lui font peur lorsqu'elle ne connait pas les  personnes.
Une fois en confiance, la mise du harnais sera une formalité. 

Une gentille louloute qui nous faisait la fête à toutes les 3. Qui allait et venait entre nous.
On avait envie de la mettre dans la voiture et repartir avec elle tout comme avec Sand mais pour aller où ?  

*On  attend toujours qu'une famille lui ouvre les portes de son foyer afin  quelle quitte définitivement son box et quelle dorme au chaud auprès des  siens.*


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Place aux photos, vidéos à venir
(Cliquez sur les photos pour les voir en plus grand)

Coucou les filles, heureuse de vous revoir !!! Je vais être gâtée !!


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Opération séduction, je prend la pose !!!
Il parait que je suis gourmande  


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.




Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.




Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Allez on va faire un peu d'activités !!


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Allez je retourne en mission séduction gourmandise    

Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Les calins avec tata Carole cest bien aussi !!


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

Opération séduction réussie 

Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


  
Regardez comme je suis belle...  qui voudra de moi ??


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Les tatas ont fait pleins de photoooooooooooooooooos pour qu'une famille me remarque        


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.




Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Donne  moi un petit qq chose entre 2 shooting MIAM !!


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


     



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

